# Anyone Know this Book on Ravel Orchestration?



## JimmyPoppa (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi,

Is anyone familiar with this book? Do you know if it is available through the college or some other vendor? Any reviews?

http://books.google.com/books/about/An_ ... x0NwAACAAJ

Thanks for any info.

Be Well,

Jimmy


----------



## synergy543 (Aug 8, 2012)

No info on the book you're asking about. 
However I did bump into this which may be of interest.

http://www.macromusic.org/journal/articles/Richards.pdf


----------



## synthetic (Aug 8, 2012)

Looks like someone's thesis to me.


----------



## synergy543 (Aug 8, 2012)

synthetic @ Wed Aug 08 said:


> Looks like someone's thesis to me.


Yeah, its just 15 pages and not too deep but one of my favorite pieces.


----------



## JimmyPoppa (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah, 

I thought it might be a thesis. Still, I was wondering if anyone had seen it. 

There are lots of books and articles analyzing Ravel compositions and some that get into the orchestration of individual pieces (and biographies, of course). I don't remember seeing a full length, in depth study of his overall orchestration methods.

Be Well,

Jimmy


----------



## christianhowes (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi Jimmy - I recommend A Ravel Reader, published by Dover, which is a collection of his correspondence, articles by and about him, and interviews conducted with him. It's very far from being a straight-up analysis (or self-analysis) of Ravel's orchestration methods, but his ideas about orchestration arise often (as does information about which composers he most admired for their orchestration).


----------



## Peter Alexander (Aug 13, 2012)

JimmyPoppa @ Wed Aug 08 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is anyone familiar with this book? Do you know if it is available through the college or some other vendor? Any reviews?
> 
> ...



http://www.nhbdallas.org/roster/allmanM.html


----------



## Peter Alexander (Aug 13, 2012)

For those interested in this subject, there's How Ravel Orchestrated: Mother Goose Suite which covers his orchestration techniques for that work.

http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products/How-Ravel-Orchestrated--Mother-Goose-Suite-PDF-BookAudio-Bundle__978-0-939067-45-9PDFBUN.aspx (http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products ... DFBUN.aspx)


----------

